# Welcome to The Grinder Forum



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This forum is solely dedicated to Coffee Grinders and Grinder Modifications.

A good coffee grinder is the most important piece of kit that you will own, and is essential for getting the best out of your coffee experience.

Please use this forum to discuss coffee grinders and to share any grinder modifications you have made to improve your grinding and dosing.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Cheers glen will throw some useful stuff on here later


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks like i will be camping here for a while


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

CoffeeGeek said:


> hi coffee grinders! you can learn about the various types of coffee grinders here thought you might like it


Have you got anything to do with that site? It's not great and I can't see anyone on this forum having any interest in blade grinders (apart from recommending people to stay clear)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Truly amazing grinders there.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Daren said:


> I can't see anyone on this forum having any interest in blade grinders






coffeechap said:


> Truly amazing grinders there.


I stand corrected


----------

